# Clenbuterol from Bulgaria



## cooper1969 (Nov 29, 2011)

CLENBUTEROL SOPHARMA 0.02 mg- 50 tabl. 
Have on stock!!!!
Product of  Sopharma --Sofia Bulgaria
Exp.Date- 2013-14 y.
  PAY PAL ONLY IS AVAILABLE !!!!
Shipping terms:
We use only registered mail !Shipping cost-5.2 usd Airmail ! 
Please e-mail me for more information and prices!
Have and Salbutamol ,Made in Poland


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 29, 2011)

Are you FUCKING serious? You're trying to sell something in the anabolic section, gtfo.


----------



## cooper1969 (Nov 29, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Are you FUCKING serious? You're trying to sell something in the anabolic section, gtfo.


then tell us where ?


----------



## Robalo (Nov 29, 2011)

Are you an authorized seller? You need permission from the board administration before selling.


----------



## big60235 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thread has been reported. Have fun being deleted and hopefully banned fu(ktard!!!!


----------



## big60235 (Nov 29, 2011)

cooper1969 said:


> then tell us where ?



Maybe would have started in the BUY SELL TRADE forum but I guess that would be to difficult for you to figure out. Happy Banning for Christmas!!!

Can't neg ya from my phone..... But I will ask for a mass neggin from the IronMag minions!!!


----------



## AmM (Nov 29, 2011)

Yea like we are all going to send you our money now. Jackass!


----------



## big60235 (Nov 29, 2011)

cooper1969 said:


> CLENBUTEROL SOPHARMA 0.02 mg- 50 tabl.
> Have on stock!!!!
> Product of  Sopharma --Sofia Bulgaria
> Exp.Date- 2013-14 y.
> ...



Hello cooper I am sure you are getting emails by the millions..... Wait you are such a cumdumpster fu(k+ard that you actually forgot to list you email addy. Please list it now so I can add it to every spammer list I can. So far you are running on full throttle with your 2 post!!!! I vote for you as salesman of the year. 

Oh ya Welcone to IronMag


----------



## cooper1969 (Nov 30, 2011)

big60235 said:


> Hello cooper I am sure you are getting emails by the millions..... Wait you are such a cumdumpster fu(k+ard that you actually forgot to list you email addy. Please list it now so I can add it to every spammer list I can. So far you are running on full throttle with your 2 post!!!! I vote for you as salesman of the year.
> 
> Oh ya Welcone to IronMag





I'm sorry but I never intended to annoy anyone. Just in Bulgaria Clenbuterol is a free sale, and can send if anyone is interested. I apologize again if I touched someone.


----------



## big60235 (Dec 3, 2011)

I Am more confused by each addition post. Now it sound like you want to send out FREE clen to anyone that gives up there info. That sounds like a Law Enforcement set up if I've ever heard one!!!! I'll pass, but fu(k you very much. 

Also are you asking if you can touch me????? Are you a homo? Or are you addmitting to being a pedifile and touching little kids???? 

I think I'll keep my addy a secret. Don't want either thing you are dealing.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 3, 2011)

cooper1969 said:


> I'm sorry but I never intended to annoy anyone. Just in Bulgaria Clenbuterol is a free sale, and can send if anyone is interested. I apologize again if I touched someone.





i hope you washed your hands before you "touched" someone.


----------



## cooper1969 (Dec 3, 2011)

permalink
                                                                                         Quote:
                                                                      Originally Posted by *cooper1969* 

 
_I'm sorry but I never intended to  annoy anyone. Just in Bulgaria Clenbuterol is a free sale, and can send  if anyone is interested. I apologize again if I touched someone._



i hope you washed your hands before you "touched" someone.         


                                          Ukanabolic
UKanabolic
If you need help, talk to me





 Huge head 2 head contest co sponsored with IronMagLabs products, $500  in prizes, for info visit the ukanabolic section or talk to me. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/uk...-overview.html 





*Hi again,maybe this site -*



*-selling candys ????? Only the prices are scary!!

 Dear **Administrator  PLEASE remove my Thread, I do not want to annoy anyone!!!! Best regards!!!!*


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 3, 2011)

cooper1969 said:


> permalink
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cooper1969*
> 
> ...



 is it me or is there something weird with that post^^^
Or am I tripping out from ambien?


----------



## big60235 (Dec 7, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> is it me or is there something weird with that post^^^
> Or am I tripping out from ambien?



It's you!!!!! Lol


----------

